# Sonokinetic multi-sampled Orchestral Woodwinds -RELEASED!!



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 21, 2016)

We are very proud to finally introduce you to our latest creation - Sonokinetic Orchestral Woodwinds Ensembles! We believe that this is a stunning product and that it will lend realism to many a composition and grace it with that 'Sonokinetic Sound'.



*Walkthrough Videos





Demos
*




The Orchestral Series: Woodwinds Ensembles are available in both Standard and Extended editions for NKS, Kontakt 5.1 and above, and the free Kontakt player at €299,90 or €399,90. For many more details including further videos and daw casts please visit https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/woodwinds-ensembles/


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 21, 2016)

Literally. What. I've always thought to myself, "Wow, wouldn't it be spectacular if Sonokinetic tried making multisampled orchestral libraries?" So hyped for this guys.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 21, 2016)

I am positive this would complement the gorgeous sound of Da Capo sections.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 22, 2016)

I know you've said stay tuned for more information, but may I please ask a very small question up front? Will this include ensembles (eg 2 flutes, 4 flutes etc) or will it be solo instruments only? 

I'm now going to resist the temptation to ask about the price, instrumentation list, recording space, mics...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 23, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> I know you've said stay tuned for more information, but may I please ask a very small question up front? Will this include ensembles (eg 2 flutes, 4 flutes etc) or will it be solo instruments only?
> 
> I'm now going to resist the temptation to ask about the price, instrumentation list, recording space, mics...



The first release in the series will be ensemble woodwinds. We can also say that they are recorded in the same space as all our other orchestral products


----------



## rottoy (Jan 23, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> The first release in the series will be ensemble woodwinds. We can also say that they are recorded in the same space as all our other orchestral products


Can you tell us if it's the same players as on the rest of the orchestral ensemble line? 

Sotto
Tutti Vox
Capriccio
Grosso
Minimal
Da Capo
Vivace
Tutti


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 23, 2016)

Its the same core team, hand picked by Petr Pololanik.


----------



## trotamusicos (Mar 14, 2016)

Any good news ?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for your interest in our Multisampled Woodwinds line!

We're going to great lengths to make these instruments world class, it is going to take a little longer than anticipated, but we're really getting somewhere, and we will show more details when they become available. What it comes down to is we're constructing the engine and making sure systems are in place to expand this product line across the entire orchestra, and we want to get it right straight from the start, with this woodwinds release. Rest assured we're not resting


----------



## Florian_W (Mar 15, 2016)

This sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## IFM (Mar 15, 2016)

This has gotten my interest. Looking forward for more.


----------



## Vovique (Mar 15, 2016)

Saving up here!


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 15, 2016)

I've always been interested in Sonokinetic's phrase libraries. At first I was wary of them: "it's cheating!" Then, after I got over that - after all, there's no cheating on the decision of what figure to use, if any of them - I thought: "ah yes, but I'll then agonise forever over mixing them; especially since I won't want to merely use them as a layered texture, or the like."

So, to me, the news of a multi-sampled orchestra coming out of Sonokinetic's recording process is very, very exciting. The tone of the hall and the players matches some of my favourite live recordings from film and elsewhere. The thought of a Sonokinetic orchestra, backed up by the now very-extensive library of phrase-based content? That's a very appealing offer, and unique in the sample space.

I'll be watching with great interest. Best of luck!


----------



## Quodlibet (Apr 26, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback; We are making good progress. We will not release this until it is very, very good. So this is why the last 5 months our team have been working around the clock, day in, day out to make our multi-sampling line the best it can be. We're making some really great new discoveries and building a pretty neat instrument (IMHO). We're aiming at a release in June. We'll definitely let you all know in time when this is about to drop. And of course with some decent teasers , tutorials and demos. Thanks again for the interest and talk to you all very soon.


----------



## reids (Apr 26, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for your interest in our Multisampled Woodwinds line!
> 
> We're going to great lengths to make these instruments world class, it is going to take a little longer than anticipated, but we're really getting somewhere, and we will show more details when they become available. What it comes down to is we're constructing the engine and making sure systems are in place to expand this product line across the entire orchestra, and we want to get it right straight from the start, with this woodwinds release. Rest assured we're not resting



That's great to hear. I hope you will be implementing features to have greater control over the vibrato of the woodwind instruments. It would be the best if you can have full manual control over the vibrato, but I understand that can be tricky. Perhaps design controls to use with a tablet and touchosc to control the vibrato. Thanks. I look forward to seeing the features for these woodwinds from Sonokinetic.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 28, 2016)

I love nearly all of your libraries but I cannot imagine to have these sounds sampled in the same hall as a single instrument. 
This is a thrilling business. 
I am looking forward to the new instruments.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 28, 2016)

Oboe speaking, man, that is a hard instrument to please everyone since different people around the world have a different opinion on what an oboe should sound like. Can't wait to hear the new library!


----------



## Udo (Apr 29, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Oboe speaking, man, that is a hard instrument to please everyone since different people around the world have a different opinion on what an oboe should sound like. Can't wait to hear the new library!


+100


----------



## rottoy (Apr 29, 2016)

As long as it's the quacking that's lacking, the oboe's good for tapping!


----------



## leon chevalier (May 30, 2016)

ok it's not yet june but any news? 

can't wait !

(please make it kontakt player ready)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 30, 2016)

haha, we are still aiming for a June release and it will be compatible with the free Kontakt Player and NKS!


----------



## leon chevalier (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 1, 2016)

Interested in checking out the walk through when released. Dacapo has such a lovely tone to it and can add some serious magic in a mix, intern looking forward to what this beast can do.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 6, 2016)

So what's the difference to Minimal, Grosso etc.? They already have woodwinds section as well.


----------



## Vovique (Jun 6, 2016)

These are multisampled playable woodwinds, not sections, not phrases. It's the first Sonokinetic multisampled single woodwinds library, and that's why many are super excited. There is certain magic in SK orchestral sound.


----------



## Quodlibet (Jun 7, 2016)

Vovique said:


> It's the first Sonokinetic multisampled single woodwinds library


Can't wait to see a walkthrough!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 7, 2016)

Note that these are not solo woodwinds, the recorded sections are three flutes, three oboes, three clarinets and three bassoons. So we recorded them per Instrument, but it's still always three players playing together.

The rest of the orchestra will follow too, so there will be a complete Sonokinetic orchestra in the future, including solo instruments


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah, got it! Didn't read the announcement properly.


----------



## procreative (Jun 7, 2016)

Can you explain what will be different from Da Capo? It has sectional patches of Strings, Winds and Brass that are split further into for example High Winds, Mid Winds and Low Winds.

I can see your new library is broken up further by instrument type, however in Da Capo its only the Winds where these groups are mixtures of instruments as the Brass and Strings seem to be split by instrument type.

Will there be many more articulations as Da Capo has only core ones such as Sustain, Staccato, Marcato and Legato (without portamento).


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 7, 2016)

Its a dedicated woodwinds library covering the full playable range of each instrument, with many articulations. There are well in excess of 100,000 samples in this library.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 21, 2016)

Just found this : https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/woodwinds-ensembles/?ref=FBPST0615


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 21, 2016)

Cool !


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 21, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Note that these are not solo woodwinds, the recorded sections are three flutes, three oboes, three clarinets and three bassoons. So we recorded them per Instrument, but it's still always three players playing together.
> 
> The rest of the orchestra will follow too, so there will be a complete Sonokinetic orchestra in the future, including solo instruments


No no no no no no no no no no no no no please be considerate of our monetary funds and release these far enough apart...


----------



## pdub (Jun 22, 2016)

Will there be a loyalty discount for Orchestral Bundle owners? And what's the difference between the two versions? Thanks


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 5, 2016)

Any videos/audio you can share yet? We're about a week away from release and still radio silence 

Really curious about this one. Looking forward to hearing it in action.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry for the late response, we are a little busy getting everything ready for release on the 12th . All information will be available then!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 6, 2016)

No worries. Looking forward to seeing what you chaps have been working on.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jul 10, 2016)

Two more days


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 12, 2016)

We are very proud to finally introduce you to our latest creation - Sonokinetic Orchestral Woodwinds Ensembles! We believe that this is a stunning product and that it will lend realism to many a composition and grace it with that 'Sonokinetic Sound'.



*Walkthrough Videos 





Demos
*




The Orchestral Series: Woodwinds Ensembles are available in both Standard and Extended editions for NKS, Kontakt 5.1 and above, and the free Kontakt player at €299,90 or €399,90. For many more details including further videos and daw casts please visit https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/woodwinds-ensembles/


----------



## Vovique (Jul 12, 2016)

On my list for the fall season!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks!

Here is a demo by Sascha Knorr, and a Daw cast to accompany it


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 12, 2016)

Gotta love that Sonokinetic hall sound!

Is the legato scripted or sampled?


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,
Fantastic,
Do you offer crossgrades from the Phrase-based libraries? Do you offer Student discount ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 12, 2016)

Brendon Williams said:


> Gotta love that Sonokinetic hall sound!
> 
> Is the legato scripted or sampled?



It's a bit of both I guess... But aren't they all we recorded the legato transitions and then used some clever scripting to make it sound right... We're quite happy with how it turned out.


----------



## pdub (Jul 12, 2016)

No loyalty discount for Orchestral Bundle owners unfortunately but I did get a 100€ coupon for entering the composer competition so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm impressed. I love the new customizable parameters. That will definitely make it far easier to implement into anyone's workflow. I might have missed it in the walkthroughs but are we able to individual articulations as to sparse out tracks dedicated to different types (re; Longs versus Shorts)?


----------



## procreative (Jul 12, 2016)

Sounds very nice, however Brexit for the UK means a crap Euro to £ rate at present. So will have to wait (which is not the end of the world seeing as no advance price or cross grade for us loyal customers).

Only thing missing for me is an ensemble patch (or even better an arranged ensemble patch), its quite similar in its present scope to another recent WW library. But it has runs and that lovely Sonokinetic sound in the same hall.

Would be nice to have a walkthrough of most of the articulations and mic options,


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 12, 2016)

The Darris said:


> I'm impressed. I love the new customizable parameters. That will definitely make it far easier to implement into anyone's workflow. I might have missed it in the walkthroughs but are we able to individual articulations as to sparse out tracks dedicated to different types (re; Longs versus Shorts)?



Hi Chris,

One of the options is that you can select an articulation, then lock that articulation in by disabling key switches. At which point you then have a patch dedicated to an articulation that you can save away and use in a dedicated track. You can also create pre-stacked articulations this way too. Also, for those that didn't make it through all the videos, we also fully support the UACC articulation switching method which is configurable within the advanced mapping


----------



## markleake (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations on the new release! I've only just started listening to the demos, and they sound great so far. And the articulation list is making me rub my hands in excitement... its impressive!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 13, 2016)

Here, the various different options for mapping articulations are explained


----------



## Udo (Jul 14, 2016)

PROBLEMS WITH SONOKiNETIC WEBSITE

In the description section, clicking to select Standard/Extended version and Instrument Group doesn't work for me!?!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Udo,

Its working here, so perhaps it is a browser specific issue. If you create a support request giving your platform details, we can look into it for you. With regard to articulations, flutes and clarinets have frullato as an extra articulation, and flutes also have sustained harmonic and sustained harmonic vibrato as additional articulations. All other articulations are common across sections.


----------



## Udo (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorted - it was a brief ISP problem, but ....
there still appears to be a minor website related issue. When clicking on the instrument boxes, everything reflects that change correctly, except the heading. It appears to be stuck on: "FLUTES - STANDARD EDITION".


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Udo,

Thanks for letting us know, that site issue should now be resolved.


----------



## artinro (Jul 15, 2016)

Any chance you folks would consider doing a simple patch walkthrough video? The "overview" and "more detail" videos were helpful, but I think a few main patches were skipped over or were somewhat obfuscated by the narration. I am certainly liking what I am hearing!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 18, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Note that these are not solo woodwinds, the recorded sections are three flutes, three oboes, three clarinets and three bassoons. So we recorded them per Instrument, but it's still always three players playing together.
> 
> The rest of the orchestra will follow too, so there will be a complete Sonokinetic orchestra in the future, including solo instruments



Is this still the plan?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Is this still the plan?


it is indeed


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> it is indeed


Whenwhenwhenwhenwhen?!?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2018)

Our multi sampled strings will be released in 2019


----------



## muk (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Our multi sampled strings will be released in 2019



Love that, so great to hear. I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## HBen (Dec 19, 2018)

muk said:


> Love that, so great to hear. I'm very much looking forward to it.



Sonokinetic Strings Ensemble Extended Edition


----------



## PeterN (Dec 19, 2018)

Curious what multi sampled strings means for you guys? Here it sounds like another string library with staccatos, marcatos and legatos?

Not that its bad, well... theres many out there by now. How can you possibly distance yourself....how can u hit the market here...

(allow me this critical tone, have bought sonokinetic for plenty money already to have this quiet monologue going...and still a fan, yes)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Curious what multi sampled means for you guys? Here it sounds like another string library with staccatos, marcatos and legatos?
> 
> Not that its bad, well... theres many out there by now. How can you possibly distance yourself....how can u hit the market here...


You will see when it's released  The strings have been a huge undertaking for us and we are very excited that they will be arriving in 2019


----------



## PeterN (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> You will see when it's released  The strings have been a huge undertaking for us and we are very excited that they will be arriving in 2019



Thanks for reply. Sounds interesting.

(Heres a wish for a phrase library: similar to the phrase libraries but with harp arps, strings/woods, mallets and that kind. Disney style. )

So looking forward to 2019!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Thanks for reply. Sounds interesting.
> 
> (Heres a wish for a phrase library: similar to the phrase libraries but with harp arps, strings/woods, mallets and that kind. Disney style. )
> 
> So looking forward to 2019!



Seconded!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 19, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> Seconded!



Third! Or Third(ed)?

Also if there's string runs in this new string library, I would be delighted if they were available to purchase separately, probably just wishful thinking, but just an idea


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2018)

But seriously. I'm already falling quite hard for both Sotto which I've just bought and Ostinato Woodwinds which I got for free.

A quirky, disney-esque fantasy-style phrase library is exactly what I'm wishing for right now.


----------



## HBen (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> You will see when it's released  The strings have been a huge undertaking for us and we are very excited that they will be arriving in 2019



Q1 or Q2? It is a torture to wait for a long time after hearing the news


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2018)

it will be in one of the 4 quarters available


----------



## tokatila (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> it will be in one of the 4 quarters available



How about the other three? I'm usually broke on 2nd and 3rd quarter so plan accordingly.


----------



## muk (Dec 19, 2018)

Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but taking the context into account it looks pretty clear that the strings library hinted at is an extension of their orchestral series that they started with the Woodwind Ensembles:



Sonokinetic BV said:


> Note that these are not solo woodwinds, the recorded sections are three flutes, three oboes, three clarinets and three bassoons. So we recorded them per Instrument, but it's still always three players playing together.
> 
> The rest of the orchestra will follow too, so there will be a complete Sonokinetic orchestra in the future, including solo instruments





tokatila said:


> Is this still the plan?





Sonokinetic BV said:


> it is indeed





Kuusniemi said:


> Whenwhenwhenwhenwhen?!?





Sonokinetic BV said:


> Our multi sampled strings will be released in 2019



Also, Sonokinetic used the term 'multi-sampled' for their Woodwinds Ensembles, and not for phrase based libraries.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 19, 2018)

muk said:


> Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but taking the context into account it looks pretty clear that the strings library hinted at is an extension of their orchestral series that they started with the Woodwind Ensembles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am more interested in Sonokinetic's multi sampled stuff than phrases.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2018)

muk said:


> Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but taking the context into account it looks pretty clear that the strings library hinted at is an extension of their orchestral series that they started with the Woodwind Ensembles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are listening to all of this though 

the strings will be very cool - yes multisampled - got big plans for em!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We are listening to all of this though
> 
> the strings will be very cool - yes multisampled - got big plans for em!


Can you tell us how many dynamic layers you sampled for the woodwind ensembles library and did you sample a real fff layer (especially in the shorts)?


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2018)

I think I've said before here I really like Sonokinetic's woods. They are ensembles, but they have a great tone, a big selection of articulations, even alternative recordings of some articulations, which I really appreciate, because often the second take is different or better. I don't know of other companies that go to the effort of providing second takes of the same articulations.

I've got a few woods libraries, but have started to use these a bit more.

There are plenty of times I want an ensemble wood sound for stuff I write, and these are great for that. (So long as you don't expect big chords to work with them.) The runs are fantastic and varied - very useful. The shorts are nice and tight too. There are a few bugs here and there, but overall a great library.

It seems like a very under appreciated library to me.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 19, 2018)

markleake said:


> I think I've said before here I really like Sonokinetic's woods. They are ensembles, but they have a great tone, a big selection of articulations, even alternative recordings of some articulations, which I really appreciate, because often the second take is different or better. I don't know of other companies that go to the effort of providing second takes of the same articulations.
> 
> I've got a few woods libraries, but have started to use these a bit more.
> 
> ...



If you get a moment could you let a few of us know if the sustains and shorts have a wide range of dynamics? 

Three of us have asked the question several times and nobody has given an answer. A big virtual hug to the one who can enlighten


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

Gerbil said:


> If you get a moment could you let a few of us know if the sustains and shorts have a wide range of dynamics?
> 
> Three of us have asked the question several times and nobody has given an answer. A big virtual hug to the one who can enlighten


Thanks for asking again. I’ve taken the non-answer to be the answer: dynamic layers are not why you’d buy this library. So I gather whatever its number of dynamic layers, its tone quality is more or less even across the dynamic range. That’s what I’ve been hearing in the demos. Still hoping someone will chime in with a definitive answer.


----------



## jjmmuir (Dec 19, 2018)

How would these blend with the teldex stage of the Arks?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

jjmmuir said:


> How would these blend with the teldex stage of the Arks?


This is one of the things I was wondering about. If they don't have at least an ff dynamic layer they won't really balance properly with Ark 1, though they might still be usable at lower dynamic levels.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 19, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks for asking again. I’ve taken the non-answer to be the answer: dynamic layers are not why you’d buy this library. So I gather whatever its number of dynamic layers, its tone quality is more or less even across the dynamic range. That’s what I’ve been hearing in the demos. Still hoping someone will chime in with a definitive answer.



If I look the names of the samples from mapping editor I see pp, mf and ff for sustains and staccatos.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

tokatila said:


> If I look the names of the samples from mapping editor I see pp, mf and ff for sustains and staccatos.


Well, that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## muk (May 7, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Our multi sampled strings will be released in 2019



@Sonokinetic BV is there anything you can tell us about the library now? Is it progressing well? Any rough eta yet? Looking forward to this release.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 7, 2019)

Hi Muk,

We are progressing well on the strings, but we still have a lot to do, so no eta yet. I must say that they are sounding really good


----------



## muk (Sep 11, 2019)

@Sonokinetic BV is the 2019 release still on? Any information you can share about the library will be much appreciated.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 11, 2019)

muk said:


> @Sonokinetic BV is the 2019 release still on? Any information you can share about the library will be much appreciated.



Hi muk,

The strings are a massive undertaking and something we want to get absolutely right. So while we have made a lot of progress they wont be released until 2020. All we can say at this point is they will be worth the wait


----------



## axb312 (Sep 11, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi muk,
> 
> The strings are a massive undertaking and something we want to get absolutely right. So while we have made a lot of progress they wont be released until 2020. All we can say at this point is they will be worth the wait



I hope you have considered and possibly found a solution for runs. 

Also, playable patches are greatly apprecaited....


----------



## muk (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks for the update


----------



## styledelk (Sep 11, 2019)

I've been wondering the last few days what @Sonokinetic BV was up to. They've been awfully quiet lately besides some new looks at their back catalog.


----------



## muk (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi @Sonokinetic BV,

Hope work on your orchestral strings library goes well and to plan. Can you give us a short update to keep us in the loop? Maybe even a rough eta? Sorry to bother you continuously, but I am really looking forward to this library.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 3, 2020)

muk said:


> Hi @Sonokinetic BV,
> 
> Hope work on your orchestral strings library goes well and to plan. Can you give us a short update to keep us in the loop? Maybe even a rough eta? Sorry to bother you continuously, but I am really looking forward to this library.



Hi and thanks for asking!

at the moment we are devoting 95% of our resources to Strings development - with the other 5% we'll try to get the promised updates to the Ostinato series out.

Production is going well, but a better ETA than 'later this year' we're not able to give. We have big plans for this product and it won't go out until it is a fantastic product


----------



## muk (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you @Sonokinetic BV! Seems to be a huge undertaking. Best of luck with it. And take the time it needs, I'm sure it will turn out great.


----------



## markleake (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm excited about the strings. But yes, much better to wait for something polished and well scripted.


----------



## muk (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi @Sonokinetic BV,

Hope you are all safe and well. Could you give us a short update on the progress of your orchestral strings library? Will the release be delayed due to current circumstances? Or is a release this year still on the cards? Anything you can share with us is much appreciated.

Stay safe.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 18, 2020)

muk said:


> Hi @Sonokinetic BV,
> 
> Hope you are all safe and well. Could you give us a short update on the progress of your orchestral strings library? Will the release be delayed due to current circumstances? Or is a release this year still on the cards? Anything you can share with us is much appreciated.
> 
> Stay safe.


It has and it hasn't - we are still aiming for the end of the year! 

We've had to move a few things around in the schedule to keep everything sustainable businesswise with this long production cycle - you'll see an exciting 'in-between' release coming up soon  

After that it's all Strings Strings Strings here again! We really want to get this out, we're so excited about it


----------



## muk (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you @Sonokinetic BV! Cool that it might still be released this year. Looking forward to this library


----------



## axb312 (Apr 18, 2020)

Love that you take the time to keep people updated. Thanks @Sonokinetic BV


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 19, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> It has and it hasn't - we are still aiming for the end of the year!
> 
> We've had to move a few things around in the schedule to keep everything sustainable businesswise with this long production cycle - you'll see an exciting 'in-between' release coming up soon
> 
> After that it's all Strings Strings Strings here again! We really want to get this out, we're so excited about it


Enough of this string talk, this is a woodwind thread. 

So, any plans on a woodwind sale? I’ve been waiting a long time for a good sale on those puppies, but was on a trip during the Last one.

I promise this time I won’t travel... as long as it’s not legal to do so. ;D

Could be a good cash infusor for you too. But just the woodwinds, I already own the rest and we don’t want to go mad with cabin fever, do we?

That’s it! A cabin fever sale! Have a pow wow with marketing and get back to me.


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 20, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Enough of this string talk, this is a woodwind thread.
> 
> So, any plans on a woodwind sale? I’ve been waiting a long time for a good sale on those puppies, but was on a trip during the Last one.
> 
> ...


 For those that dont know The wonderful folks at Sonokinetic are very generous with their bundles...just ask....oooh the woodwinds...I love em!


----------



## muk (Aug 23, 2020)

Heading into the last quarter of the year, would you minf giving us another short update on the progress @Sonokinetic BV? I'd appreciate it. And of course, if you have any other info about the library that you can share or even audio that would be exciting.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi muk,

It is still progressing well, and we are very pleased with how it is shaping up, that's about all we can say at the moment ... thanks for your patience


----------

